# Unable to type in hyperterminal



## Guest (Mar 16, 2000)

In order to fix another problem in my Winfax program, I have to type "ATZ" in the hyperterminal. The cursor on the blank hyperterminal screen is horizontal and won't budge. Please tell me what's wrong. Thank you.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

You are using the wrong COM port or the port is busy and will not respond. If you have external modem you can clear the busy sometimes by powering it off/on. Otherwise you must reboot and use Hyperterminal first before Winfax.

Good luck. Dan-O


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Also, is HyperTerminal in full or half duplex? By default it will not display what you type...


----------

